# TC Club membership payment



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

After renewing my membership for a year via paypal, a couple days later a subscription fee for two years was applied to me paypal account , but failed. This is addition to one year fee that did go through. It was going to try it again on 2/25, I had go to paypal and cancel this subscription, which I didn't agree to, and certainly not for two years. Whats up with this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

They auto-renew. From the notice when you first signed up:
"Subscriptions will automatically renew at the end of the subscription period, and can be canceled within 14-days of renewal for a full refund. 

2-year subscription: A two year AUTO-RENEWING subscription at a reduced per-year rate ($50).
1-year subscription: A one year AUTO-RENEWING subscription ($30)."


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

That doesn't explain why its trying to charge me twice, I followed the link in the email alerting me that time to pay up, the payment went through with no trouble. Last year I paid for single year, this year a single year as well. But the attempted payment was going to be $50 for two year subscription. If it had gone through I would have paid $80 for two years.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Now I'm think I'm getting fruadulant emails here, on the 22nd, 25th, and supposely in the future on 3/2, Im getting emails that are claiming paypal payment of $50 has failed, there are links to fix this. But when I go to my paypal account theres no mention of $50 transaction what so ever. I forwarded the emails to [email protected]

Has anyone one else run into fruad before?


----------

